# Holy crap are those flurries in CT?....



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Just looked out the window and we have snow flurries which aren't in the forcast for today. It's nothing to get all hyped up about but it is a sign I might actually use my plow this winter at some point.....


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

I would'n't count on it Playboy..........But I sure am routin for us in the Northeast..

:redbounce :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

I think we should all sign some peice of paper stating thant the weather man cant predict the weather and *how many lifes and so on the it affects* and have like 5,000 people sign it and we could send it to the weather people. 
they always say big storm lol when it get to us if it gets to us it is nothing to worry about!


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

I hear what your saying........

I would still rather a 4" storm everyday of the week rather than 1 BIG ONE once a week, not that we have gotten either of those........


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

when they call for 1-2 inches afew times in the past we get like 6 or 10 just craze and you all understand how much more of everything it take to take care of 10 inches 

in the past = 4 years ago lol


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

its just some scattered flurries coming through for the next hour or two. Might be some action tonight/tomorrow AM


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen that Donkin Dounuts Comercial with all the plow trucks waiting for the snow???

That will be every plow guy in the north east if we get snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

BSDeality;354514 said:


> its just some scattered flurries coming through for the next hour or two. Might be some action tonight/tomorrow AM


I certainly hope so! But I guess all we can do is pray at this point. A 5'' storm at this point would feel like a blizzard.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i would be happy to see 2" lol. I wanna try out my new plow!

I'm just about finished with my liquid setup too. Just have to run the hoses to the bar and It should be good to go.


----------

